# General > Classified Marketplace >  I'm probably never going to finish this blade

## canid

I'm clearing out some space on the bench and I realize that this and a couple other blades have sat around neglected to quite some time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It is about 0.16" thick, about 1.15" wide at the base of the blade, 6" blade length and a hair over 10" overall. It is forged, rough ground and heat treated, made from one of the many Nicholson mill/bastard files I wear out in the shop.

Not every knifemaker is a smith, and not everybody wishing to start in the knifemaking hobby or to have a handmade knife is yet ready to be. If anybody might like to bring it back to life by finishing it, I propose an auction. Bidding to start at $6, by $0.50 minimum increments and auction to end at 12:00am (midnight) Friday 02/06/2015.

This must be open to confirmed PayPal members, and I'm afraid I will only ship to US addresses.

What say you, Wolf Pack?

----------


## MrFixIt

I can't participate due to not having paypal, but someone will get a nice blade for a good price.

----------


## canid

Starting to look like I may be keeping it after all.

----------


## canid

That's that.

----------


## canid

MrFixIt: Send me a US address if you want it.

----------


## MrFixIt

PM sent.


Adding gibberish since message is too short!

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like somebody is going to get a fine blade to finish.  Being the proud owner of one of Caid's knives, I think you will be happy.

----------


## MrFixIt

Yeah, I just hope that I can do some justice to it!
Certainly going to try. I have some black walnut that Hayshaker sent me, might make some nice handle slabs for it.

----------


## MrFixIt

Update: Whilst cleaning up my shop, I found this blade in a coffee can with several other old kitchen knives.
I have not done anything to it besides cleaning up some rust spots and oiling it.
 :Frown:

----------


## canid

Yeah; that was basically the problem I was having.

----------


## scumbucket

If you still have the knife blade, I'll bid $20.00 for it.

tractorholic@gmail.com

----------

